
On depression and writing - Essa
https://medium.com/@essasaulat/on-depression-and-writing-372c0582aca5
======
Essa
Hi there,

This is a post about my experiences dealing with depression and one of the
methods I used to cope.

It's my first such blog post and while the topic is something very personal, I
am trying be more open about things, especially if my experience can help
others. I would very much appreciate hearing your thoughts, feedback or
relevant experiences.

Thank you in advance!

